# New 9 String Guitar Coming Soon from HALO Guitars



## W4D (Nov 24, 2004)

*Ok so I thought every one on here would like to know that we are creating a new guitar for our Line. A nine string guitar will be added to the list. 

We are trying to come up with a name.

ANY IDEAS?*


----------



## macalpine88 (Nov 24, 2004)

excaliber,pluto,too many strings


----------



## Donnie (Nov 24, 2004)

I'll be interested in getting one(or 2. especially at your prices!  ) and see how it compares to my 9.


----------



## Vegetta (Nov 24, 2004)

I like Pluto Mac (Pluto is the 9th planet after all...) 
But Disney prolly owns everything associated with that name...


----------



## Metal Ken (Nov 24, 2004)

If you use our name do we get a free one? ;p ;p lol

J/k...

hrm...the only guitar that has a name is invert... How about Intrapolate? ;p


----------



## W4D (Nov 24, 2004)

> I like Pluto Mac (Pluto is the 9th planet after all...)
> But Disney prolly owns everything associated with that name...



PLUTO is a nifty name I kinda dig it.

Don't Know about the Mac Part my Friends my think it is for him and well he plays a different company


----------



## Metal Ken (Nov 24, 2004)

BTW, what body style is it gonna have?

Knowing that you guys have very good prices, and i just got a new job, i'm very interested in a 8 or 9 string guitar.


----------



## Vegetta (Nov 24, 2004)

W4D said:


> PLUTO is a nifty name I kinda dig it.
> 
> Don't Know about the Mac Part my Friends my think it is for him and well he plays a different company



lol actually the MAC part was in reference to Macalpine88's post...

How about the Trident ?


----------



## W4D (Nov 24, 2004)

well we have two different designs going on right now not sure which one we will be releasing first. I will get you all A photo ASAP though ok.


----------



## Digital Black (Nov 24, 2004)

" The Estoc"

= Old style german thrusting sword. It was very wide, like the neck will be on this 9 string..

Does the winner get a free 9 string guitar?


----------



## Vegetta (Nov 24, 2004)

W4D said:


> well we have two different designs going on right now not sure which one we will be releasing first. I will get you all A photo ASAP though ok.



cool man I cant wait to see it!


----------



## Metal Ken (Nov 24, 2004)

One more thing--Fanned Frets?


----------



## No Soul (Nov 25, 2004)

Sephiroth000 said:


> " The Estoc"
> 
> = Old style german thrusting sword. It was very wide, like the neck will be on this 9 string..
> 
> Does the winner get a free 9 string guitar?



as somebody who has spent my entire life with swords, no an estoc is not wide. Matter of fact its one of the thinnest european longswords. As you mentioned it is for thrusting, specificaly piercing armor, which means its design mandates that. Perhaps its fitting that if I was to name a guitar that is estoc like, I would say the S series, aka Saber, since its a very thin guitar. Though I do like the train of thought - putting sword names to guitars - thematicaly I think it works well. 

Some ideas inspired by Sephiroths suggestion (in turn inspired by large swords)

"Nodachi" comes to mind, which is a very long japanese sword. Think a very very long "samurai sword" sometimes up to 5 feet in length. A bit too foreign sounding I suppose though. 

"flamberg" also comes to mind. Incredibly large sword, german in origin. Reserved for officers, nobels, and specialists. This pic is a cheap reproduction, but you get the idea:





I think the name "flamberg" still is a bit too foreign. 

my favorite for a "large sword to guitar" name would be "Claymore" 
scottish long sword of the highlands. What else do you want? the word "more" is in the name, hinting at "more strings"  






well if any of these ideas are used, Im demanding a complimentary guitar for my services!


----------



## Metal Ken (Nov 25, 2004)

how bout:




No Dachi? ;p


----------



## rockintoeternity (Nov 25, 2004)

What the hell would the tuning be for a 9 string? The 7th string still freaks me out. Do you people have hands the size of dinner plates or what?
Shadows


----------



## Metal Ken (Nov 25, 2004)

you dont use all 9 strings at once ;p

My guess: F#BEADGBEA or some derivative of that.


----------



## Digital Black (Nov 25, 2004)

I have relitively average hands plus my fingers are crooked . I find the wider necks more comfortable. I don't know why, I'm just wired that way..


----------



## No Soul (Nov 26, 2004)

HateBreeder said:


> how bout:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 I said nodachi! It was the first one I mentioned


----------



## Donnie (Nov 26, 2004)

rockintoeternity said:


> Do you people have hands the size of dinner plates or what?



Here is a pic of me playing my 9. It's really not that much bigger than a 7. The nut width is about 2 1/2" compared to about 2".
*just for reference, I'm 6'4".


----------



## W4D (Nov 26, 2004)

> If you use our name do we get a free one? ;p ;p lol



I would love to that but, my patner said no. BUT tell you what if we use your name I will let you have the gutar like super freekin cheep. WIll that work?


----------



## Vegetta (Nov 26, 2004)

W4D said:


> I would love to that but, my patner said no. BUT tell you what if we use your name I will let you have the gutar like super freekin cheep. WIll that work?



...Digs out thesarus....

....Begins to drool and spasm uncontrolably....

How about Aether (fits in with the Halo..angel type theme in a way)


----------



## macalpine88 (Nov 26, 2004)

how about in fancy script just "IX"


----------



## Digital Black (Nov 26, 2004)

Sacrarium
Vortic
Maelstrom


----------



## Vegetta (Nov 26, 2004)

Cloud 9


----------



## Metal Ken (Nov 26, 2004)

Uh oh... got them stoked now lol. 
Seriously dude, if the price is right, and i like the design, i'll seriously consider getting one. I'd prefer an 8 string, but 9's cool too. lol


----------



## macalpine88 (Nov 26, 2004)

a 9 string is a little much. id probably just stare at it in amazment,drool and not even attempt to play it


----------



## kman (Nov 27, 2004)

how about the finger eater?


----------



## Leon (Nov 27, 2004)

running off the roman numerals... "*halo nIXne*"

or, "*the halo triple trinity*"? meaning, 3x3=9?
(i think only a physicist would come up with that one  )

hmm... you could have the pattern, shit, what's it called... it has 10 dots arranged in a triangle, with 4 dots per side, and three in the middle. it's some old magic thing i think. instead of the top dot, you could have a ring, like a halo or something. so, it would be nine dots in a sort of pyramid with a halo on top. 

does that make any sense?   

*halo nonagon*? (nonagon = 9 sided polygon)

*halo september*? (9th month)


----------



## W4D (Nov 27, 2004)

Ok me and my partner agree on giving it to the person that comes up with the name. The guitar for how musch it costs us to make it. 

Hope that works


----------



## Leon (Nov 27, 2004)

nonachorda? in latin, nine + string

too much latin?


----------



## Digital Black (Nov 28, 2004)

Evangelist
soulstealer
dragons heart
**Ultima**
The Arsenal
Casablanca
alpha ( have a companion bass be the omega)
Sonic plasma
black mirror ( personal fav of mine)
Ashburry


----------



## Christopher (Nov 28, 2004)

What about Solaris? I know again with the nine planets.


----------



## Vegetta (Nov 28, 2004)

I think i would just call it the nine....
but have a cool headstock graphic....
something like....


----------



## Leon (Nov 29, 2004)

Vegetta said:


> I think i would just call it the nine....
> but have a cool headstock graphic....
> something like....


dude, that's awesome!


----------



## W4D (Nov 30, 2004)

I like that as well


----------



## Digital Black (Dec 2, 2004)

Melatron

Seraphim

Advent

Abrasax

Acolyte


----------



## Vegetta (Dec 2, 2004)

Sephiroth000 said:


> Melatron
> 
> Seraphim
> 
> ...



I used to be in a band Called Acolyte \m/


----------



## Metal Ken (Dec 2, 2004)

Pomn, or Paimon. This is one of those things where the description is cooler than the name...
"The Ninth Spirit in this Order is Paimon, a Great King, and very obedient unto LUCIFER. He appeareth in the form of a Man sitting upon a Dromedary with a Crown most glorious upon his head. There goeth before him also an Host of Spirits, like Men with Trumpets and well sounding Cymbals, and all other sorts of Musical Instruments. He hath a great Voice, and roareth at his first coming, and his speech is such that the Magician cannot well understand unless he can compel him. This Spirit can teach all Arts and Sciences, and other secret things. He can discover unto thee what the Earth is, and what holdeth it up in the Waters; and what Mind is, and where it is; or any other thing thou mayest desire to know. He giveth Dignity, and confirmeth the same. He bindeth or maketh any man subject unto the Magician if he so desire it. He giveth good Familiars, and such as can teach all Arts. He is to be observed towards the West. He is of the Order of Dominations. He hath under him 200 Legions of Spirits, and part of them are of the Order of Angels, and the other part of Potentates. Now if thou callest this Spirit Paimon alone, thou must make him some offering; and there will attend him two Kings called LABAL and ABALI , and also other Spirits who be of the Order of Potentates in his Host, and 25 Legions. And those Spirits which be subject unto them are not always with them unless the Magician do compel them. His Character is this which must be worn as a Lamen before thee, etc."


----------



## Drew (Dec 3, 2004)

Any idea what you'll be selling these for yet? I'd be tempted to pick one up for the hell of it if it's reasonable, and given your 7-string prices, it just might be... 

I'll start brainstorming names for you, it's a tempting offer. 

-D


----------



## Leon (Dec 3, 2004)

9th beast
the 9 grand
ninebanez  

high jInX
(again with the numerals)

third cerberus
third chimaera
(some greek mythology, 3 headed beasts times 3 = 9)

maybe if you use the cerberus name, you could get three knobs shaped like dog heads, or for chimaera, three knobs in the shapes of a lion, goat, and snake heads. what would the third knob be? hell, i dunno


----------



## Weirdbeard (Dec 3, 2004)

Drew said:


> Any idea what you'll be selling these for yet? I'd be tempted to pick one up for the hell of it if it's reasonable, and given your 7-string prices, it just might be...
> 
> I'll start brainstorming names for you, it's a tempting offer.
> 
> -D



Oh no........ Just when I thought, I wouldn't need to buy anymore guitars for a while. How in the fuck am I supposed to resist a 9 string guitar?


----------



## Leon (Dec 3, 2004)

Weirdbeard said:


> Oh no........ Just when I thought, I wouldn't need to buy anymore guitars for a while. How in the fuck am I supposed to resist a 9 string guitar?


you can't!


----------



## Digital Black (Dec 3, 2004)

wildealien said:


> you can't!


Neither can I.


----------



## Donnie (Dec 3, 2004)

Sephiroth000 said:


> Neither can I.




I can.


----------



## Vacant (Dec 3, 2004)

Maybe "Fixation, or "Osmosis"? 
"Orion?" (Trying to throw in my 2 cents.)
See if you like any of those


----------



## No Soul (Dec 4, 2004)

Weirdbeard said:


> . How in the fuck am I supposed to resist a 9 string guitar?




by buying a 10 string guitar instead!


----------



## Weirdbeard (Dec 6, 2004)

No Soul said:


> by buying a 10 string guitar instead!



.....but these guitars go to 11.


----------



## Digital Black (Dec 6, 2004)

Weirdbeard said:


> .....but these guitars go to 11.


No, Only my amp does that...


----------



## W4D (Dec 6, 2004)

LMAO <spinal tap rules> 

So any of you guys in the Los Angeles Area


----------



## WayneCustom7 (Dec 6, 2004)

How about the Halo NOVA


Hey what's the tuning on an 8 string? Thanks!

or the Aurora

Cellestine

Sonar


----------



## WayneCustom7 (Dec 6, 2004)

or the Halo HADES ooohhh scarry! After all Pluto is the god of the underworld thus HADES

or Halo's COMET,

Nemesis,

Atlas, Zymal, Artemis, Perseus, Vulcan, Tantalus, Idana, Cronus. Minerva, Osiris, Bacchus, Apollo, Erebus


----------



## God Hand Apostle (Dec 12, 2004)

halo prodigy

cause you'd have to be one to handle it!!


----------



## Leon (Dec 12, 2004)

how about, the 9 stringed bad mutha.. "shut yo mouth!"


----------



## rx (Dec 13, 2004)

How about "Deep September"


----------



## darren (Dec 13, 2004)

How about "Equinox"... the fall equinox occurs in September in the northern hemisphere (it'd be the spring equinox in the southern hemisphere). That's the time of year when the sun is directly over the equator, and day and night are in balance.


----------



## No Soul (Dec 14, 2004)

God Hand Apostle said:


> halo prodigy
> 
> cause you'd have to be one to handle it!!



nah, more like somebody who is trying to compensate for something


----------



## God Hand Apostle (Dec 14, 2004)

Totally!!

i cant wait to get one!


----------



## Leon (Dec 15, 2004)

*Circle Nine*

circle nine is the ninth and deepest level of hell, according to Dante's Inferno, from Divine Comedy.


----------



## W4D (Dec 19, 2004)

Thank you all for the names. I am definatly liking this keep on posting names. Will pick a name on DECEMBER 31st Br8k in the new year with letting u all know which name I picked and from whom.


----------



## Digital Black (Dec 20, 2004)

Charlemagne

Avalon

Meson

Omicron


----------



## God Hand Apostle (Jan 2, 2005)

Halo - Icon

I know its past due, but I thought of it today whilst driving home from work and nothing new was posted so...?


----------



## W4D (Jan 8, 2005)

Vegetta said:


> I think i would just call it the nine....
> but have a cool headstock graphic....
> something like....



This is the winner of the contest please contact me at the office 408.873.8606 ext 102 or [email protected] 

thanks for the help

Take Care you will be announced on the new web site which will be launched on the 16th


----------



## Leon (Jan 9, 2005)

way to go Vegetta!!!


----------



## Digital Black (Jan 9, 2005)

Congrats man.. 

lucky dog..


----------



## Vegetta (Jan 9, 2005)

woootttttt!!!

Holy Shit I am speechless.....

  

I need to change my pants now  

I sent Waylon a email  

OMFG THIS RULEZ!


----------



## Vacant (Jan 11, 2005)

I hate Veget... i mean... congrats.


----------



## W4D (Jan 14, 2005)

So i will send you pics of teh mock up we did shortly and post them on the forum


----------



## Vegetta (Jan 14, 2005)

man I cannot wait to see this bad boy!


----------



## Mecki213 (Jan 21, 2005)

Hey guys! New to the forum here, seems like an awesome bunch of 7 string brethren.
Anyway, i'm really pumped about the possibility of owning a 9 string... just out of curiosity, why the jump form 7 string to 9, Halo? Why not make an 8 first?
Any price estimates or mockups/early builds yet?


----------



## darren (Jan 21, 2005)

Any photos from NAMM?


----------



## Vegetta (Jan 21, 2005)

no pics from Walyon yet  
they did get their new site up (damn nice too) They are prolly hella busy with Namm still....


----------



## Cancer (Feb 2, 2005)

How about making an 8 string first, or do you have one already?


----------



## Digital Black (Feb 3, 2005)

Vegetta said:


> no pics from Walyon yet
> they did get their new site up (damn nice too) They are prolly hella busy with Namm still....


I'd send him a freindly email just the same..


----------



## Vegetta (Feb 4, 2005)

going to tonight


----------



## W4D (Feb 14, 2005)

Hello all, Sorry i ave been fucking swamped here lately. I have the proto type almost ready for photos What I will do is scan the drawings and post he drawing first. OH YEAH ON A DIFFERENT NOTE ANY ONE ON HERE WANT AN ENDORSEMEBT (B) WILL HOOK YOU UP. Just trying to help promote every one i know


----------



## Metal Ken (Feb 14, 2005)

Gimme some info, i'll take an endorsement lol


----------



## W4D (Feb 14, 2005)

EMAIL ME AT [email protected] and I will send you a contract


----------



## Chris (Feb 14, 2005)

W4D said:


> EMAIL ME AT [email protected] and I will send you a contract



I'll bite.


----------



## Jerich (Feb 14, 2005)

I seen these guitars at NAMM and the hotties that were around them. I was under the impression they only did two 7 string guitar models, The Bolt on V style and the BH-7..I did want to come back around and try out the BH-7 It's,Just there was sooooo much stuff i needed to Play with there.Now I am kicking myself in "das arse" for not trying one and knowing first hand how they Play and feel. Do the Halo's come with REAL Foyd Rose Tremolos ? (only seven strings here)..What are Halo pickups compared to?,and can guitars be purchased without the sharkfin inlays? ..seems like the price is really cheap and was wondering why? The Halo guitars website is limited! Hey Waylon thank you for posting here!


----------



## Metal Ken (Feb 15, 2005)

W4D said:


> EMAIL ME AT [email protected] and I will send you a contract


Holy crap. I need to start playing out now. lol.
If you dont mind, i'll get all my recording stuff bougt first, if you dont mind wiating for a while.. i plan on recording some stuff first that way i can at least have something to display the thing on. Or at least giving a few people i know a call to join their bands ;p


----------



## Vegetta (Feb 15, 2005)

Cool Walyon! 

I`m loking forward to seeing some picies

IM in the same boat as Hatebreeder..Im more of a solo-project type guy ATM... IM writing some stuff now to put out a small cd ...mainly to give to friends and whatnot...


----------



## jim777 (Feb 15, 2005)

Any guestimate what the 9 is going to cost?


----------



## WayneCustom7 (Feb 15, 2005)

Can you list for us what the requirements are? Just curious I guess...but atleast we can spread the word...


----------



## W4D (Mar 22, 2005)

POSTED WRONG IMAGES CHECK BACK SOON!


----------



## Drew (Mar 22, 2005)

I think you uploaded the wrong pics, bro - those are both 6's, and while I'm going to slaughter the spelling, the top's a pic of a crystalis guitar - carbon fiber frame with an inflatable sac in the center that serves as a top, sides, and back for vibrational purposes. I used to work with a guy who was related to the guys designing them, and it seemed like a pretty cool concept. 

-D


----------



## Mecki213 (Mar 22, 2005)

Hmm....not to sound too negative, but i'm not too keen on a modified Les Paul kind of body. To me, the 9 string will be a completely unconventional instrument, so it shouldn't adhere to "traditional" body styling. I'm thinking something more like Meshuggah's 8-string Nevborn guitars, the LGM Leviathan, or that 9 string that some dude here on the forum (i think BucketBot?) has. Go nuts!


----------



## Digital Black (Mar 22, 2005)

What does the old nine look like? The one Vegetta won?


----------



## W4D (Mar 23, 2005)

IKES . . . I did up load the wrong pics. That is the Violon. One of our new road bone series. Sorry I will up load the correct one tomarrow at the office.


----------



## W4D (Mar 23, 2005)

Drew said:


> I think you uploaded the wrong pics, bro - those are both 6's, and while I'm going to slaughter the spelling, the top's a pic of a crystalis guitar - carbon fiber frame with an inflatable sac in the center that serves as a top, sides, and back for vibrational purposes. I used to work with a guy who was related to the guys designing them, and it seemed like a pretty cool concept.
> 
> -D



Yeah as i stated i posted wrong pics. That is the drawing from there company they met with me about making it. It is a pretty cool concept but not sure what the market is like for it. Any who as I stated I will put the correct image up tomarrow. Laters. Damn file names.


----------



## Vacant (Mar 23, 2005)

Can't wait to see, Waylon.


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Mar 23, 2005)

Same here!


----------



## W4D (Mar 26, 2005)

ok monday I wll have everything ready to set up on here i am currently at a guitar confrence. I will be back in the office on monday.


----------



## jim777 (Mar 28, 2005)

Damn California time!  

And what's the price looking like? I'll hold off buying a Soloist for a bit if this is going to be attainable, but the Soloist GAS is making me crazy 

jim


----------



## jim777 (May 16, 2005)

So I bought a fantastic Soloist  ......whatever happened to this?


----------



## eleven59 (May 16, 2005)

Can't wait to see pictures 

So how does the endorsement thing work? What's required to be endorsed?


----------



## Allen Garrow (May 16, 2005)

Don't over think it,,keep it simple,,,call it "9". Make a gothic looking 9 or something very classy with abalone or whatever. Sort of depends on what direction you are going for .....

~A


----------



## XIEmperorIX (May 18, 2005)

Whats the companies website? I couldn't find anything


----------



## XIEmperorIX (May 18, 2005)

Never mind..found it..probably would help if i just tried the name


----------



## EverDream (May 26, 2005)

Not a lot has been said about this 9 string guitar lately I noticed... what's going on with the production of this? I'm definitely interested in buying it if it's affordable! ! And how come on the haloguitars.com website when I click on the news topics nothing happens?  maybe I need to upgrade my flash player? But yeah would love to find out more about this guitar !


----------



## darren (May 26, 2005)

It's starting to look more and more like vapor.


----------



## Metal Ken (May 26, 2005)

Seems like...


----------



## Shannon (May 26, 2005)

Regarding the 9, I may have some details for you by this weekend, stay tuned...


----------



## Matt (May 31, 2005)

Are there pics of these 9 strings anywhere?


----------



## Shannon (May 31, 2005)

I spoke with Waylon, VP of Halo Guitars. They had problems with the manufacturer of the 9-string pickups. Once that is fixed, the development will resume.


----------



## Shawn (May 31, 2005)

Cant wait to see that.


----------



## theunforgiven246 (May 31, 2005)

i wonder if the endorsment thing is still in effect and if i could?


----------



## Shannon (May 31, 2005)

theunforgiven246 said:


> i wonder if the endorsment thing is still in effect and if i could?



My bands have been offered an endorsement & now I'm in the final stages of deciding whether or not to go with them.


----------



## Metal Ken (May 31, 2005)

A guy from a local band here came in and asked if i knew anything about Halo cause they offered him a endorsment but he had never heard of them. So i told him a bit about them. Dunno what his decision was though.


----------



## Allen Garrow (Jun 1, 2005)

Cool Rev! Good luck with that. Is this endorsement based on your performance in one of your many bands? If so which one? Gimme some details bro!

~A


----------



## Shannon (Jun 1, 2005)

Allen Garrow said:


> Cool Rev! Good luck with that. Is this endorsement based on your performance in one of your many bands? If so which one? Gimme some details bro!
> 
> ~A



I didn't go to them....ironically, they found End Theory. Their Artist Relations Dept. scours the net looking for new talent. 

By the way, they just signed and endorsement deal with Brides Of Destruction (Nikki Sixx & Tracii Guns' band).


----------



## eleven59 (Jun 1, 2005)

I've been looking at their site, and as much as I love the idea of free stuff, I just really don't like the looks of any of the 7-strings. Even the 6-strings don't do much for me personally. The "Invert" looks like the Fernandes Ravelle, there's the Les Paul clone, the Jackson RR clone, the hollow-body looks like a Gibson (I don't know enough about Gibson hollow bodies to know which one specifically), even the headstocks look somewhat Dean-like. The only original looking ones are the DA-VI (which is slightly Ibanez S-series-ish, but not enough that I can call it a direct copy) and the BH-VII, which just looks strange to me...

This is all my personal opinion though. I'm sure they're a decent company and make quality gear, it's just not for me so far. 


Btw, has Microsoft tried any legal stuff over the "Halo" name yet?


----------



## darren (Jun 1, 2005)

I totally agree. They look like fairly generic Korean knock-off guitars with little original thought put into the design. The headstocks totally don't match the bodies in some cases, especially on the Rhoads-style one. 

The 9-string might sway my opinion, but as it stands right now, they strike me as a "logo" company... they're just slapping the Halo name on products already being manufactured by a Korean factory. 

And until Microsoft starts making musical instruments, the "Halo" name should be safe in that sector.


----------



## Jeff (Jun 1, 2005)

darren said:


> And until Microsoft starts making musical instruments, the "Halo" name should be safe in that sector.



Tell that to Monster Cable, who has sued Monster.com, Monster Garage, and other completely unrelated companies that use monster in their name. 

Monster Cable is one evil friggin' company.


----------



## Allen Garrow (Jun 1, 2005)

Polaris20 said:


> Tell that to Monster Cable, who has sued Monster.com, Monster Garage, and other completely unrelated companies that use monster in their name.
> 
> Monster Cable is one evil friggin' company.



You know that's true,,, man that's sort of messed up. I have never seen a company so quick to sue. Jesus man,, the name monster belongs to them? That's funny,,,I wonder if they have gone after Webster Dictionary or the originator of the word "monster trucks". Talk about a double edge sword? I mean there Cables are frick'n awesome, expensive as hell but top notch none the less. What do you do? Maybe things sales are down due to the price of there cables so they are sueing to make up the difference. Maybe they in Ka-Hoots with the Christians? I read that a Christian activist group is going after Ford ( boycot ) because they own Jag and Jag and Land rover cater to the gay community.   How much freedom is to much freedom?

~A


----------



## Jeff (Jun 1, 2005)

Allen Garrow said:


> You know that's true,,, man that's sort of messed up. I have never seen a company so quick to sue. Jesus man,, the name monster belongs to them? That's funny,,,I wonder if they have gone after Webster Dictionary or the originator of the word "monster trucks".



The solution ain't that hard bro. Just get Planet Waves or George L's. Both as good as Monster, IMO. 



Allen Garrow said:


> I read that a Christian activist group is going after Ford ( boycot ) because they own Jag and Jag and Land rover cater to the gay community.   How much freedom is to much freedom?
> ~A



Um, what? Jaguar and Land Rover cater to the gay community? I don't get it; they're just cars. How can a car manufacturer cater to a sexual persuasion?


----------



## 006 (Jun 1, 2005)

I talked to Waylon on the phone today about an endorsement for this band I'm managing, the band is really excited about the whole deal. From what Waylon told me, this is the story:

The are switching out the pickups for EMG active pickups, he said they were bass pickups, so I'm not sure how that is going to sound. The reason for such a long delay on production is because of contract signing and negotiations for several things they want to have on the guitar for it's first run on the line. He said there were talks about a custom made 9-string Floyd Rose trem, basically they would have the ONLY 9-string Floyds on Earth. Also Kahler for a trem as well. I think he said other hardware ideas were being discussed. He told me that they are aiming for a late 2005 date, just in time for Christmas .Yeah. So I guess that puts everyone up to speed? Latah.

~006+1


----------



## Papa Shank (Jun 1, 2005)

a 9 with a floyd?

ain't happenin, at least not a floating floyd imo


----------



## Donnie (Jun 1, 2005)

006 said:


> The are switching out the pickups for EMG active pickups, he said they were bass pickups, so I'm not sure how that is going to sound.



Yep, that's basically what my 9 has and what LGM uses for 8s. Sounds just like an EMG.


----------



## Chris (Jun 1, 2005)

Polaris20 said:


> Um, what? Jaguar and Land Rover cater to the gay community? I don't get it; they're just cars. How can a car manufacturer cater to a sexual persuasion?



It's true. I drive a Ford because I like lesbians and strippers.


----------



## Allen Garrow (Jun 1, 2005)

LOL,,, Lesbians are cool! But yeah maybe we should start anther thread on the Church vs Ford thing,,, this was on MSN web this morning http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/8047423/

As far as Monster cables,,,I use Carvin cable, and pro-co cables. Monster have always been sort of boutique cable I often dream of,,,but never intended to buy. I Figured it out once and it was ridiculous how much money it would cost. We're talking replacing all my existing cables,,,shit I could buy a new UV or have a good down payment on a very nice Conklin.

So anyway,, back to whatever the hell we were talking about. This rant of mine will surely keep Chris from ever even considering giving me Mod control...lol.

~A


----------



## Donnie (Jun 1, 2005)

Allen Garrow said:


> So anyway,, back to whatever the hell we were talking about.



Good call.  Since this thread now resides in my realm, I've considered editing some posts.


----------



## Shannon (Jun 1, 2005)

006 said:


> I talked to Waylon on the phone today about an endorsement for this band I'm managing, the band is really excited about the whole deal. From what Waylon told me, this is the story:
> 
> The are switching out the pickups for EMG active pickups, he said they were bass pickups, so I'm not sure how that is going to sound. The reason for such a long delay on production is because of contract signing and negotiations for several things they want to have on the guitar for it's first run on the line. He said there were talks about a custom made 9-string Floyd Rose trem, basically they would have the ONLY 9-string Floyds on Earth. Also Kahler for a trem as well. I think he said other hardware ideas were being discussed. He told me that they are aiming for a late 2005 date, just in time for Christmas .Yeah. So I guess that puts everyone up to speed? Latah.
> 
> ~006+1



Yeah, I spoke with Waylon an hour ago. The pickups are EMG DC45 bass pickup housings with EMG guitar guts in them. This is what I used for my 8-string. 

And by the way, it looks like my band is gonna do the endorsement.


----------



## Donnie (Jun 1, 2005)

darren said:


> The 9-string might sway my opinion, but as it stands right now, they strike me as a "logo" company... they're just slapping the Halo name on products already being manufactured by a Korean factory.



I'm with you on that one. The guitars do seem really generic. 
I did notice on the custom shop order form that you can chose 8 or 9 strings.
Maybe they will be alright.


----------



## Shannon (Jun 1, 2005)

BucketBot said:


> I'm with you on that one. The guitars do seem really generic.
> I did notice on the custom shop order form that you can chose 8 or 9 strings.
> Maybe they will be alright.



No more generic than an EBMM. 

Actually, I'm probably going with a custom shop 7-string version of the DA-VI model.


----------



## Donnie (Jun 1, 2005)

revsharp777 said:


> No more generic than an EBMM.



Oh, you are so going to hell!


----------



## Shannon (Jun 1, 2005)

BucketBot said:


> Oh, you are so going to hell!



Oh you just noticed that, eh? 

<<<< Check the rep, BOY!


----------



## Metal Ken (Jun 1, 2005)

006 said:


> I talked to Waylon on the phone today about an endorsement for this band I'm managing, the band is really excited about the whole deal. From what Waylon told me, this is the story:
> 
> The are switching out the pickups for EMG active pickups, he said they were bass pickups, so I'm not sure how that is going to sound. The reason for such a long delay on production is because of contract signing and negotiations for several things they want to have on the guitar for it's first run on the line. He said there were talks about a custom made 9-string Floyd Rose trem, basically they would have the ONLY 9-string Floyds on Earth. Also Kahler for a trem as well. I think he said other hardware ideas were being discussed. He told me that they are aiming for a late 2005 date, just in time for Christmas .Yeah. So I guess that puts everyone up to speed? Latah.
> 
> ~006+1



Wish he woulda came here and gave us the update earlier on..


----------



## Donnie (Jun 1, 2005)

revsharp777 said:


> Oh you just noticed that, eh?
> 
> <<<< Check the rep, BOY!



Nah, I was just making sure you didn't forget it.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jun 1, 2005)

Course he wouldnt, he wears it like a badge ;p


----------



## Shannon (Jun 1, 2005)

HateBreeder said:


> Course he wouldnt, he wears it like a badge ;p



As do you. You're my co-pilot straight to hell.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jun 1, 2005)

Hell is metal \m/


----------



## Shawn (Jun 1, 2005)

Metal is good.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jun 1, 2005)

Ergo, Hell is good.


----------



## eleven59 (Jun 1, 2005)

HateBreeder said:


> Ergo, Hell is good.



Ergo?


----------



## Metal Ken (Jun 1, 2005)

Ergo \m/ 

BTW, BB, do you ever use that thing like a stick? like, two hand style?


----------



## Donnie (Jun 1, 2005)

I try to. That was one of the main reasons I got it. I don't seem to be getting any better at it.


----------



## Shannon (Jun 2, 2005)

^ I LOVE the body, but that headstock.....sheesh. Sorry Donnie.


----------



## Donnie (Jun 2, 2005)

I thought that at first but when I saw it in person it kind of fit. Headstocks like the Conklins get way to huge for my tastes. Mine has it's good and bad points.
Anymore it just sits and collects dust.


----------



## Shannon (Jun 2, 2005)

BucketBot said:


> Anymore it just sits and collects dust.



You don't play it at all anymore?


----------



## Donnie (Jun 2, 2005)

Once every couple of weeks I pick it up and play around a bit on it.
Anymore I just want a longer scale 7.


----------



## Drew (Jun 6, 2005)

donnie, if you ever decide to sell that thing, let me know... I'm f'in broke at the moment (more on that later this week), but if I have the cash on hand when you make that call, I'll gladly relieve you of its unwanted burden... 

-D


----------



## Matt (Jun 7, 2005)

Not so fast buddy, I think I made it clear I'm first in line for that monster.


----------



## Drew (Jun 7, 2005)

Yeah, but with me he doesn't have to ship to australia.


----------



## Donnie (Jun 7, 2005)

Now now, no fighting over it.
 
Besides, I don't think I'll ever be getting rid of it.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jun 7, 2005)

Now, we all know im the guy that wants a stick. If he sells it,i'll pay monthly installments ;p


----------



## Donnie (Jun 8, 2005)

HateBreeder said:


> If he sells it,i'll pay monthly installments ;p



How about you just give me your first born male child and $1000?
I need a roady. My amp's getting huge.


----------



## Matt (Jun 8, 2005)

BucketBot said:


> How about you just give me your first born male child and $1000?
> I need a roady. My amp's getting huge.



Done.


----------



## seven skrang (Jun 11, 2005)

how are these HALO axes?


----------



## Donnie (Jun 11, 2005)

Here's a review of one done by one of the mods here:
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=633


----------



## Shawn (Jun 11, 2005)

Nice....That was a long-ass read but very


----------



## Durero (Feb 19, 2006)

No new info or pics?


----------



## that guy (Feb 19, 2006)

not even on the halo website


----------



## Papa Shank (Feb 19, 2006)

I'd say that it's just not going to happen, I do remember they had a little notice thing on their site a while back.


----------



## that guy (Feb 19, 2006)

im with you, cuz this thread is from last year


----------



## darren (Feb 19, 2006)

Is anybody really surprised?


----------



## David (Feb 19, 2006)

darren said:


> Is anybody really surprised?


nope, mass production 9's? Not likely...


----------



## that guy (Feb 22, 2006)

this guy seems like hes from my town lol


----------



## jufob (Feb 22, 2006)

Can you get one with a scalloped fret board, a floating vibrato, and HSH pickup design?


----------



## b3n (Feb 23, 2006)

jufob said:


> Can you get one with a scalloped fret board, a floating vibrato, and HSH pickup design?



It doesn't look like you can get one at all. For those options you'd have to go custom anyway.


----------



## Papa Shank (Feb 23, 2006)

This thread needs it's ass locked me thinks.


----------



## darren (Feb 23, 2006)

Indeed.


----------



## Chris (Feb 23, 2006)

I leave it open in the event Waylon comes back around and sees it.

People just need to stop replying to year old threads.


----------



## Garry Goodman (Feb 24, 2006)

hello
Can you tell me the tuning,string gauges and range of your 9-string?
thanks


----------



## eleven59 (Feb 24, 2006)

Ok, seriously people, read like 5 posts before posting in the thread: this guitar doesn't exist, they can't tell you the tuning, string-guages and range of a non-existent guitar.


----------



## Garry Goodman (Feb 24, 2006)

eleven59 said:


> Ok, seriously people, read like 5 posts before posting in the thread: this guitar doesn't exist, they can't tell you the tuning, string-guages and range of a non-existent guitar.




What is the point of posting this thread then? How will they build one if they don't that info. I knew my 12 was going to be tuned C0-G4 and have gauges .195-.004 before it was built.


----------



## Shannon (Feb 24, 2006)

The point of this thread was the president of Halo Guitars (username W4D) was hyping a 9-string that they were going to build. Nothing has materialized yet.


----------



## DelfinoPie (Feb 24, 2006)

Cat o' 9 strings?


----------



## darren (Feb 24, 2006)

[action=darren]slaps forehead[/action]


----------



## gr8Har V (Sep 13, 2010)

its gotta be called Wizard. imagine people on here talking about how they just bought their first wizard and loved it. and 9 strings is mystical like a wizard is



Metal Ken said:


> you dont use all 9 strings at once ;p
> 
> My guess: F#BEADGBEA or some derivative of that.


 
if it was in standard it would be C#-F#-B-E-A-D-G-B-E but i would love to play it a half step down in C-F-Bb-Eb-Ab-Db-Gb-Bb-Eb. the low C would destroy


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 13, 2010)

Holy necrobump Batman.


----------

